# File taxes



## RaulMarin (10 mo ago)

Hello guys !
I cam in US in 2017 for my first summer on a work student visa so i have a SSN. Filled my taxes and got a return. 2018 i was in US again on h2b visa for 10 moths filled my taxes and i had to pay about 900$ dollars.
2019- without any chances to come again in the US i actually managed to come on a tourist visa to work not 100% legally. Since then i didn't file my taxes, i was afraid because i am not legally working. I am planing to go next year back home in Romania and i was thinking to do my taxes because i am thinking the irs will track me down and make some problems for me that i don't want.i have to pay around 23k and i don't know if i should pay or not ? Would the irs track me down to my account in Romania ? Mention that i do have a account that i am sending money to from US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your "not 100% legally" work involved the employer filing a W2, it means that the IRS is aware of your earnings and could potentially approach you about it at a later date. It is highly doubtful they would track you overseas unless the amounts involved are "significant" - but the definition of that term is subjective. 

Depending (again) on the amounts involved you may well be jeopardizing your ability to obtain another visa for the US. Especially if (as it sounds like from your post) you overstayed your tourist visa. Up to you to calculate the risks you are willing or able to bear.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

If you earned income while living and working in the U.S., that should be reported and taxed on a U.S. tax return, regardless of whether or not you're legally eligible to work there. Depending on how long you've been in the U.S. and the specific visa you are on, you may need to file a resident (1040) or non-resident (1040NR) return. <snip>


----------



## RaulMarin (10 mo ago)

Yeah, i know that there is no way back. I have read a lot about FATCA and this is my only concern, if should i do all my taxes before i leave, i don't want the irs to freeze my account in Romania on a random day. I have cosulted a tax expert and i got all my w2, and yeah about 23k to pay.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

The IRS has near-zero ability to freeze accounts or seize assets in other countries.


----------

